# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  راهنمایی واسه شروع برنامه نویسی

## 0121takpa

سلام
لیسانس الکترونیکم و برنامه نویسی سخت افزار بر مبنا بیسیک انجام میدم ولی متاسفانه تا به حال برنامه نویسی نرم افزار انجام ندادم
حالا به دلایلی میخوام برنامه نویسی نرم افزار رو هم یاد بگیرم چند وقتی تو وب گشتم و زبان#F رو به روزترین دیدم ولی با این حال نیمدونم از این همه زبان برنامه نویسی کدوم به درد کار من میخوره گفتم از برنامه نویس ها بپرسم حتما بهتره البته جو گرفت کتاب آموزش #F رو همون اول خریدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

خب من هدفم رو میگم امیدوارم راهنماییم کنید

من میخوام برنامه ایی بنویسم که توسط سنسورها و سخت افزارهایی که قابلیت ارتباط با pc رو دارن از طریق پورت های کامپیوتر مثل :      پورت سریال                 ؛ پورت موازی(پارالل)                ؛ پورت usb           و غیره 1. اطلاعات خارجی رو از طریق این پورت ها دریافت کنم و 2.در یک پایگاه داده ایی  دسته بندی و ذخیره کنم و 3. هر وقت هر کار پردازشی که خواستم انجام بدم


اگه بخوام دیتایی رو که تو بانک اطلاعاتی نرم افزاری که طراحی کردم و ذخیره دارم واسه یه آدرس اینترنتی ارسال کنم باید حتما یکی از برنامه نویسی های وب رو بلد باشم؟ (فقط بحث ارسال و دریافت دیتا هست و کاری با طراحی صفحات وب ندارم)


شما بفرمایید چه زبان برنامه نویسی با توجه به 3 نکته بالا و قضیه ارسال و دریافت دیتا از وب و پارامترهای کارایی بالا و تعداد و زمان کد نویسی کم به درد این کار میخوه؟   :اشتباه: 



.

----------


## osmanjan

> سلام
> لیسانس الکترونیکم و برنامه نویسی سخت افزار بر مبنا بیسیک انجام میدم ولی متاسفانه تا به حال برنامه نویسی نرم افزار انجام ندادم
> حالا به دلایلی میخوام برنامه نویسی نرم افزار رو هم یاد بگیرم چند وقتی تو وب گشتم و زبان#F رو به روزترین دیدم ولی با این حال نیمدونم از این همه زبان برنامه نویسی کدوم به درد کار من میخوره گفتم از برنامه نویس ها بپرسم حتما بهتره البته جو گرفت کتاب آموزش #F رو همون اول خریدم 
> 
> خب من هدفم رو میگم امیدوارم راهنماییم کنید
> 
> 
> من میخوام برنامه ایی بنویسم که توسط سنسورها و سخت افزارهایی که قابلیت ارتباط با pc رو دارن از طریق پورت های کامپیوتر مثل :      پورت سریال                 ؛ پورت موازی(پارالل)                ؛ پورت usb           و غیره 1. اطلاعات خارجی رو از طریق این پورت ها دریافت کنم و 2.در یک پایگاه داده ایی  دسته بندی و ذخیره کنم و 3. هر وقت هر کار پردازشی که خواستم انجام بدم
> 
> ...



بهتره با سی شارپ کار کنید.برای ارسال اطلاعات به وب احتیاجی به طراحی سایت ندارید میتونید با توابع شبکه سی شارپ کار کنید.مثلا سوکت نویسی.درهر حال دستتون بازه و میتونید هرکاری بکنید.بستگی داره خودتون چقد زحمت میکشین تا یاد بگیرین.

----------


## csvbcscp

من هم سی شارپ رو به شما توصیه می کنم
اما برای کارهای سخت افزاری معمولاً سی پلاس پلاس کارآمد تره و کامپایلر های بیشتری از اون برای این کا وجود داره
اما با سی شارپ خیلی سریع تر میتونی به مقصد برسی و بازار کار خیلی بهتری هم داره(برای اثبات این موضوع میتونی سری به قسمت استخدام روزنامه همشهری بزنی)
موفق باشی دوست من

----------

